# Permanently lock Safe-Search in the ON position



## Will12345 (8 mo ago)

Hello, 

I am trying to separate myself from certain bad habits on the internet. I want to be able to turn on Google safe-search, and then remove the option to turn it off. Safe-Search is effective, but the problem is, I can easily turn it off whenever I want.

Is there a way to permanently lock safe-search in the "on" position? Thank you for your help.

I use Google Chrome and have a Mac.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy 

Have you seen this:

https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/186669

And this section:

Map google domains to forcesafesearch.google.com

You may want to keep a copy of the hosts file as well, just save it to your documents, just in case you ever need to amend things.

Thanks

eddie


----------



## Will12345 (8 mo ago)

eddie5659 said:


> Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy
> 
> Have you seen this:
> 
> ...


Hello,

Wow, thank you for replying to me. I have read the guidelines at https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/186669. It seems you can only lock safe-search if you are an admin who manages other devices on a network. I've followed the directions to a T, and it won't work for me.

I found an extension for Chrome which will force-lock safe-search. The problem with that however is I can very easily turn it off. Do you know of a way to disable the option to turn off extensions on Chrome?

Also, if there is a way to hide the button that allows you to turn these things on/off, that would also solve my problem, as I am not tech savvy enough to figure out how to "unhide" the button.

I appreciate your time and effort. Thank you.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I had found a way, but it involved editing the registry, and from what I gather, there is no registry in a Mac 

In the meantime, whilst I look, can you tell me the name of the extension you have found. If you can get a screenshot, that would be great, but if not, that's okay.


----------



## Will12345 (8 mo ago)

eddie5659 said:


> I had found a way, but it involved editing the registry, and from what I gather, there is no registry in a Mac
> 
> In the meantime, whilst I look, can you tell me the name of the extension you have found. If you can get a screenshot, that would be great, but if not, that's okay.


Good evening,

- The name of the extension is "force Safe Search" and I downloaded it from the Chrome web store here:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/force-safe-search/langadckdfefkcnjfmfnfeckafibfkji

- I remember a while back deleting Incognito Mode from my browser. I followed the instructions here:
https://www.technipages.com/chrome-disable-incognito-mode

- Perhaps it is possible to remove the safe-search toggle through similar ways.

Thank you again for dedicating your personal time towards this. To give you more background about myself, I am trying to remove pornography from my life. It's a bad habit I have been trying to kick for a while, but because of how easily accessible that stuff is, it's been hard keeping myself from relapsing. I downloaded a program called Cold Turkey which allows me to block websites. Once a block is active, the program can't be uninstalled or turned off (at least not in any ways I am aware of). Unfortunately, porn is too ubiquitous on the internet for me to outright block all of it. Google safe-search does really well at blocking all of it from what I can tell. Also using the Cold Turkey program, I have blocked every other internet search engine except Google. The issue is, there is nothing keeping me from disabling Google's safe-search. I know I am not alone in the battle to overcome porn addiction. I think there need to be more precautions taken to make accessing internet porn more difficult. I can only imagine how many young children expose themselves to internet porn. I certainly did when I was young, and engaging with something like that at such a young age is not healthy.

Regards,

Will


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I had a feeling it was 

As for the link you sent, regarding the way to remove Incognito, I'll have a look and see if the way I found would work with a Mac.

I may have to do a spot of reading, as I've found something, just need to have a detailed read 

Just to recap, if SafeSearch was on and could never be disabled, would that be what you want? If so, that may be the one I'm looking at


----------



## Will12345 (8 mo ago)

eddie5659 said:


> I had a feeling it was
> 
> As for the link you sent, regarding the way to remove Incognito, I'll have a look and see if the way I found would work with a Mac.
> 
> ...


Yes, your recap has it right. Thank you.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, so using the same method as you used here before:

https://www.technipages.com/chrome-disable-incognito-mode

Type this into the Terminal instead:

defaults write com.google.chrome ForceGoogleSafeSearch true

And then restart. Hopefully now it should be enabled and not able to be turned off.


----------

